# Aw shucks it Nubbin'...



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Both were getting low...found something to nub with also.

:dude:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is some nice Nubbage Jason, what did you smoke?


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a good ole' GH Vintage 2002...nothing special, just good.

-J


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Way to nub it!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

just received 5 GH 2002's from Shuckins. I think ill have to try one later tonight


----------

